# Topical tincture?



## deadkndys (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone have a recipe? I'm looking to make a very high cbd low thc concentrated topical ointment that can be applied to skin cancer.

Thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2015)

There are many DIY on this subject. Try this one.http://www.cannabis.info/USA/library/6798-how-to-make-cannabalm/


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2015)

Rick Simpson treated skin cancer with oil. The heavy duty Rick simpson oil.


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 14, 2015)

I do cream just for pain and tendinitis. I second Rose's statement on the RSO for the big C.


----------



## deadkndys (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys.



Rosebud said:


> Rick Simpson treated skin cancer with oil. The heavy duty Rick simpson oil.


What do you mean by "heavy duty"?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 15, 2015)

Can you make Rick Simpson oil with that fancy magical budder machine?
I have a friend who needs to make a skin treatment rub/cream

X2 on heavy duty


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 15, 2015)

Rso is more "heavy duty", concentrated, stronger, than just a topical cream


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes you can make RSO from a magical butter machine. you do the tincture setting then cook it off outside.

deadkndys, I mean heavy duty rso. Have a look at my RSO thread in my sig. If you need any help, i will be glad to help you.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 22, 2015)

Does anyone have a recipe for a cream for skin? That I can make with the machine? 
Do they have a forum that's filled with recipes people have found to work?
Thanks


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 23, 2015)

Stank, 
ston-loc has a thread here about just such a thing. 
Beemer also does this.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 23, 2015)

I made some, but did not use a machine.  I ended up using about 2c of good trim and popcorn bud, a cup of comfrey, and a handful or so of lavender flowers thrown in.  I used a 16 oz jar of coconut oil and threw in about a 1/3 c almond oil because I thought I needed more oil.  I put it in a mason jar in a hot water bath in the crock pot.  It cooked overnight as I has something come up and could not finish it.  The next morning, I strained it with a fine painters strainer and put it in a pan.  I added about 1/3 c of beeswax, about 20 drops each of lavender and tea tree essential oils, some Vitamin E.  Stirred until the beeswax melted and poured into jars.  It is quite dark green,  Don't know if it was the comfrey or that I cooked it so long, but since I am not eating it, I didn't care.  I think it could use a bit more beeswax next time as I would like it a bit firner.  I also bought some shea butter to put into it next time.  I am happy with it and the others who have used it too seem to like it.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yooper you got the link bro can't find it


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 24, 2015)

The second thread when you posted.. The first thread now... :rofl:
Link of the recipe I kind of used is in the thread


----------

